# Quality First Aid/Trauma kit



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am in the market for a quality first aid/trauma kit and was hoping that others could point me the way? I am prefering to purchase a decent one already set-up and not piece together. Suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I would add these to a FAK
WTS med kit supplies set $40 shipped - AR15.COM

Johnny comes referred
So does Chinook Med
Individual First Aid Kit (IFAK) | www.chinookmed.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I would add these to a FAK
> WTS med kit supplies set $40 shipped - AR15.COM
> 
> Johnny comes referred
> ...


I appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For an IFAK, look for any that cover treatment of the 3 leading preventable causes of death in a combat situation.
1.) Extremity hemorrhage
2.) Tension Pneumothorax
3.) Airway Obstruction

1.) Combat gauze with pressure dressing + hemostatic agent, like QuickClot(optional), tourniquet as a last resort
2.) Chest seals(min of 2), Decompression needle - Tension Pneumothorax takes some time to reach critical levels, so the needle is not always needed if you get to the injury quickly and can seal the entry and exit wounds.
3.) Nasopharyngeal Airway, sharp knife, gauze, small rigid tubing - NA for creating an open airway between the tongue and throat via the nasal passage, *sharp* knife and gauze in case an incision is necessary through the Cricothyroid Membrane(horizontal notch in your Adam's apple), and the rigid tube inserted for breathing

Ensure the kit includes gloves to avoid exposure.

Before using any of the above, *get trained*.
This link helped me to refine my own IFAK. Developing a Blow Out Kit : ITS Tactical

A larger kit may or may not include the above. Some are more general, and not specific to care for life-threatening injury.
Choose wisely.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info Kauboy. I have medical kits that I put together for all the bags and the house plus extra supplies but I have felt I was missing something. I need to address these specific issues.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Echoing kau _*GET TRAINING*_

lots of kits available out there, in my neck of the woods, a remote area first aid kit is more on our page (as been prepared) but no matter what kit you get, you will need to add to them, a quality antiseptic and basics for full term care...

Good luck


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Tampax and Sanitary Pads- The best deep wound compression Bandages.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well do you want a trauma kit or a first aid kit?
trauma is usually a lot more serious. So unless you actually understand what the stuff is used for it might be as worthless and a gun with no ammo.
most people only need the scrape and bang up kits and even with those you get a few useful things and a bunch of filler stuff.
for a comprehensive kit I would advise assembling it yourself and bagging it in an order were you know which pocket has what. I like the CLS(combat life saver) bag kits then add to it.
ace wraps, roller gauze , a (professional grade) CPR mask, 2x 2's,4x4's(these are gauze squares), medical tape maybe a different kinds like nylon and cloth, antibiotic ointment, some silvidine Burn cream, some anti inflammatory meds like Tylenol, aspirin, anti itch stuff, some real EMT shears, tweezers and toss a couple chem lights in and a pen light maybe a surgical kit (for the wound probes) and a bottle of peroxide, saline wash ,alcohol wipes and anything else you think you might need.
my word of caution is don't get all hyped on the gunshot, snake bite, wholly crap kits cause most likely if you need that stuff you need to get to an ER ASAP and no amount of bandaging blood stopping is going to save your azz and it may do more harm that good.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I would piece it together to fit you knowledge. Most kits have to many bandaids or stuff you don't know what to use on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> my word of caution is don't get all hyped on the gunshot, snake bite, wholly crap kits cause most likely if you need that stuff you need to get to an ER ASAP and no amount of bandaging blood stopping is going to save your azz and it may do more harm that good.


I'll respectfully disagree with this. If you carry a gun for personal protection, you should carry a kit that helps with gunshots.
The logic you use to suggest otherwise is the same argument used by anti-gun lunkheads. "You'll likely do more harm than good."
Carrying a firearm demands a certain level of responsibility. It demands full knowledge of operation. It demands proper training. It demands that you know when and how to use it effectively.
The same applies to an IFAK.
If you aren't going to carry anything to help a gunshot, you shouldn't bother carrying a firearm either.
Any good person who's willing and able to take a life in defense better be willing and able to save one too. It may very well be your own.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just carry a basic $40 kit and add a few things like QuikClot and moleskin. Like Medic33 said in an earlier post I don't have the knowledge to use the more advanced trauma kits so if it's that bad I'm a gonner anyway. 

I do keep basic things like staples for suturing, splints, and antibiotics at the house but not in the first aid kit.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> well do you want a trauma kit or a first aid kit?
> trauma is usually a lot more serious. So unless you actually understand what the stuff is used for it might be as worthless and a gun with no ammo.
> most people only need the scrape and bang up kits and even with those you get a few useful things and a bunch of filler stuff.
> for a comprehensive kit I would advise assembling it yourself and bagging it in an order were you know which pocket has what. I like the CLS(combat life saver) bag kits then add to it.
> ...


I have a couple first aid kits, but wish to add more supplies. I have some real world training and experience applying first aid through the Army. Combat life saver trained and have utilized first aid in Iraq on multiple occasions, including for a broke arm, head injury, deep lacerations, etc...


----------



## K9 Prepper (Jan 9, 2015)

I myself am looking for a good trauma kit. I'm currently in the Army also and I have experience with the cls bags but I am not fond of the bag itself. The contents of what was in them were good but I feel if your making a full trauma bag for bugging out it needs to be larger. I plan on making my own trauma kit but I do want it to cover everything I can think of aside from myself doing surgery. I feel if this is going to be ur medical bag it needs to be large enough to hold quite a bit just incase you cannot restock so easily. Now for my Get home bag/vehicle bag I have a small first aid kit nothing to crazy. I don't for see encountering much on my route home, if so I know how to use my own clothing to make pressure bandages or a tourniquette.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

eBay is a good source for medic/combat lifesaver bags and supplies.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, read some first aid manuals, get some training, then build one that has what you need. That simple. Half the pre-built crap will be either not good enough, or WAY above your pay grade.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is a link to a good place that has pre-packaged vacuum sealed IFAK type kits. Add in a tourniquet and you are set.
https://store.itstactical.com/medical.html

Youtube link about the kits:


----------



## Samuel477 (Mar 15, 2018)

I've come across of a ton of pre-packaged kits that look like they try to cover every conceivable circumstance that can be handled within the parameters of that particular kit. Personally, I built my kit myself. Just want to add trauma shears to it. But I have no idea what's nice or good enough. I see them for $4, and I see them for $90 and I literally don't know the difference. Found some info on https://productadvisor.com/best-trauma-shears/ , but still need your experience


----------

